
Ask HN: Human domain idea needed for new social network. - starter
I've spent some weeks developing a new social network to make connecting with friends much more "personal". Now looking for a stellar name to compliment what I've built.<p>My theme is something like "Built for You" or "For humans. By humans." The goal was to build a social directory site focused on connecting real friends, business associates and other groups using a few simple layers instead of placing everyone in the "friend" category.<p>Example: Everyone you know is a "contact". Some of those are friends, some are associates and some and almost strangers. I need a name that reflects natural relationships. "TheHumanFriend.com" is too long and too redundant. Any ideas?
======
anigbrowl
Circles :-p

Seriously, a good name is the cornerstone of your branding, and there are
services that charge _many_ thousand$ to develop the right one and make sure
it's not already someone else's trademark etc.. Offer a reward - not
necessarily monetary, but put up some value.

~~~
starter
Thanks, excellent idea! I think I'll try outsourcing this project first to one
of those crowd-sourcing sites.

------
desushil
You don't necessarily need to have a domain name that means or provide meaning
as the theme of your website. Basically, you can chose any domain that you
think is good to pronounce and spell and may not offend.

------
test43
> using a few simple layers instead of placing everyone in the "friend"
> category. So basically Circles in Google+?

~~~
starter
Close but not exactly. My product takes the layers concept (also known as
groups, circles or tribes) a bit more seriously. Instead of using layers as a
way to organize people, what I've developed will place users into distinct
categories with certain "rights" automatically.

Sorry I can't be less vague but think about it as a "citizenship" of sorts.
Once born in a country, you'll always be of that country no matter how much
you change your labels. Groups and circles simply haven't done what people
desire for their social tools. Hope that makes sense...

------
samstave
morequaintance.com

withregard.com ($1200 on godaddy)

incrowdly.com

Confero.us (I own this)

------
blake8086
Tribes?

~~~
starter
Basically, yes. My network simply makes it dead easy to have your "contacts"
in the right "tribes" with the right privacy settings from the start.

Honestly, people have been complaining about security on social networks since
the beginning. Its been solved on paper (with all the "available" settings)
but I'm solving it for real users in real life.

